# What kind of enclosure do you use??



## spidergirl17 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi everyone I am starting to get really into this hobby and need some advice on what type of enclosure to use for all my T's.  Right now I have my rose hair and GBB in critter keepers.  And then my cobalt and amazon sapphire in deli cups. Have been looking online and found the exo terra terrariums.  Not to thrilled with those because they open from the front.  Also looked at Jamie's Tarantulas and has some cool enclosures.  Was just wondering what you guys use and if you have any ideas.  Thanks


----------



## SKABER (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey im new to this hobby i make my enclosures out of diff containers just add vents .
Im currently going to start making some i saw tarantulaguy1976 post up on his you tube channel you should check it out 
Heres the link https://youtu.be/2GCLN4Hg_SE


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 13, 2015)

I use several different types of enclosures:

For terrestrials 3-6 inches I use iris shoebox containers with latches (can be found at costco)

For arboreals 4 inches and up I use either 5 or 10 gallon modified tanks similar to these (I make these myself). I add hinged plexiglass lids similar to what Tarantulaguy1976 on youtube uses.

For slings and smaller juvies I use either 32 or 64 oz easy grip jugs from Tapplastics.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 13, 2015)

Screens are a poor option.   I am surprised a guy with so many t's is promoting screens:wall:

I like sterilite containers as they are easy to drill vent holes in.   No they're not as crystal clear, but plenty clear enough to see the t's colors.    I utilize kk's often for juvies (terrestrials obviously), but I tend to cover much of the top with saran wrap as they are over-ventilated as they come.

16 and 32 oz deli cups or condiment cups for all slings.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 13, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Screens are a poor option.   I am surprised a guy with so many t's is promoting screens:wall:
> 
> Are you talking about Robc? I actually don't use screens for my arboreals I use plexiglass.


----------



## widowkeeper (Jun 13, 2015)

I use 1 to 32oz deli cups for 1st instar up to 3 inches in some cases. 2.5 to 5 inches get shoe boxes 5.5+ get bigger storage containers I prefer cheap disposable housing since my collection was not small by any means
even a small collection can run in the 1000S just to house. as for venting a soldering iron works perfect and leaves no sharp edges just be sure to do it in a well ventilated area away from the t room

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 14, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> cold blood said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about Robc? I actually don't use screens for my arboreals I use plexiglass.
> ...


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 14, 2015)

cold blood said:


> ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:
> 
> 
> > yes...I was referring to the vid.
> ...


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 14, 2015)

spidergirl17 said:


> ...have been looking online and found the exo terra terrariums.  Not to thrilled with those because they open from the front...


Here's my conversion thread that I suggest to those who like Exo-terra enclosures, but want the door to open from the top. Made this over a year ago, and my sub-adult Brachypelma albopilosum has been living in it since.

*Exo-terra Nano Conversion Thread*

Haven't tried, but I'm certain you could do this for all of their enclosures, but the Nano series is 8" deep. The Minil series is 12" deep, so it could work for burrowers, as you'd want to have the substrate fairly high, but you'd get two doors with that series. The Small, Medium, and Large are all 18" deep, so those would only work for the largest, and you'd still want to fill it up to the near top.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 14, 2015)

I have large kritter keepers for dry species, upside down gallon storage containers well ventilated for avics, acrylic squares/rectangle types, plus clear deli cups.  

My main criteria is being able to see inside, so I only use clear containers.


----------



## EulersK (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm a HUGE fan of Really Useful Boxes (literally the brand name). Couldn't be a more perfect T enclosure. I've taken to cutting out the tops and replacing them with acrylic. Like this:


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 14, 2015)

EulersK said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of Really Useful Boxes (literally the brand name). Couldn't be a more perfect T enclosure. I've taken to cutting out the tops and replacing them with acrylic. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 137250


Do you not get worried that the sharp edges of the can will be a hazard to your T? Also nice enclosure! I thought to start using those for some of my T's but it seems like a wast of money seeing as I've got perfectly good containers and I like all of my enclosures to be the same.


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been trying to get away from using haphazard containers. Random tupperware and sterilite containers mixed in with 2.5 gallon glass enclosures and the occasional KK just became too ugly to deal with. Not a perfect solution, but these Box Box things from the Container Store are at least modular and completely clear. Drilling holes is too prone to damaging the plastic and takes long though, so I'm going to switch to round metal vents.

Still working on putting all the slings into these things. Still working on dusting my shelves.






Problem is the lids are pretty loose. You'll always need something on top.


----------



## spidergirl17 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Found these - What do you think?*

Found these today was going to drill some holes near the top.  Heard that you should make air holes on the side not the top.  What do you think.  Put the t's that I am going to put in them for comparison.


----------



## widowkeeper (Jun 14, 2015)

spidergirl17 said:


> Found these today was going to drill some holes near the top.  Heard that you should make air holes on the side not the top.  What do you think.  Put the t's that I am going to put in them for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 137251
> 
> ...


venting on the sides is always best besides how will you stack hundreds of Ts if you put all the air holes on the top


----------



## truecreature (Jun 14, 2015)

EulersK said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of Really Useful Boxes (literally the brand name). Couldn't be a more perfect T enclosure. I've taken to cutting out the tops and replacing them with acrylic. Like this:


I've been wanting to do something like this for my plastic tubs, how do you secure the acrylic lid on there?


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 14, 2015)

Those tubs look a little narrow for Ts that size. You'll have to rehouse in one or two molts. 

I use AMAC boxes for little slings, 5x5" acrylic cubes for bigger slings, and modified KKs for juvies and adults. 





They're more expensive than sterilite tubs, but if I'm waiting years and years for a T to grow up, I wanna be able to look at it when it's finally big and pretty.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 14, 2015)

raisinjelly said:


> I've been wanting to do something like this for my plastic tubs, how do you secure the acrylic lid on there?


Looks like hot glue.

---------- Post added 06-14-2015 at 09:52 AM ----------

Honestly, if you want perfect sling containers that are cheap just go grab a sleeve of 32 oz deli cups and be done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 14, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Looks like hot glue.


Hit the nail on the head. I tried using silicone, but that just pops right off of acrylic. Hot glue may not be pretty, but it gets the job done. These boxes are great because they're cheap, they stack wonderfully (just put the ventilation on the sides), they have built in clasp locks, they come in a huge range of sizes (small enough for the tiniest of slings all the way to the largest of adults), AND you can find them at just about any office supply store.

As for the can, it's actually not sharp at all. That's a coffee can, and you don't use a can opener to open it - it's just a seal like a can of Pringles chips.


----------



## Misty Day (Jun 14, 2015)

spidergirl17 said:


> Found these today was going to drill some holes near the top.  Heard that you should make air holes on the side not the top.  What do you think.  Put the t's that I am going to put in them for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 137251
> 
> ...


That H.Lividum needs way more substrate. That's a borderline arboreal set-up.


----------



## baijuncheng (Jun 14, 2015)

I keep all of mine in acrylic cages with a top opening, I also have some front opening ones for when my arboreals get bigger.


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 14, 2015)

Misty Day said:


> That H.Lividum needs way more substrate. That's a borderline arboreal set-up.


+1 If this indeed is a Haplopelma you want to give it enough substrate to make burrows and be happy. You will not see it often, but believe me, seeing a stressed out and angry Haplopelma that has not been able to burrow and settling down is not something you want to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Marschang (Jun 14, 2015)

spidergirl17 said:


> Found these today was going to drill some holes near the top.  Heard that you should make air holes on the side not the top.  What do you think.  Put the t's that I am going to put in them for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 137251
> 
> ...




I was taught back in the 90s when reptile enclosures were all homemade that you put the vents towards the bottom on ones side, then put them towards the top on the other side to create maximum airflow all through the enclosure. I have yet to see any scientific evidence that proves this works but all of my animals have been thriving and I have used this method since 1993.


----------



## dmahaffie (Jun 15, 2015)

I get all of my containers from the Container Store, either online or at the store which is quite a ways from me.  They have a very nice selection of sizes and they are all the same, so everything looks neat.  I don't know how to upload a picture, but if anyone wants to see one just email me and I will forward, dixiemahaffie@gmail.com.  For slings I use deli containers and condiment cups.  For arboreals, I use tall food storage containers with snap down lids.  Arboreal slings are in adapted 16-32 oz plastic drink cups from Cash and Carry.  I cut one cup off and affix a lid, this holds the dirt in, then I put another cup ontop and tape it on.  Of course all of these need vent holes.  I use a soldering iron to burn holes in.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 15, 2015)

EulersK said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of Really Useful Boxes (literally the brand name). Couldn't be a more perfect T enclosure. I've taken to cutting out the tops and replacing them with acrylic. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 137250


Yeah I use these for most my bigger Ts, juvies .. I also use a lot of 10 gal for adult Ts got around 10+ or so glass cages. I am running out of space Lasiodoras, Genics, pokies and similar sized genus take up a lot of space. Even brachys & Grammys get very bulky & large.


----------

